# Makros makros makros.....



## Leyla7B (12. April 2012)

Hi,

ich spiel jetzt den Kleriker und bin auf Stufe 28 und möchte langsam das mit den Makros meistern.
Das ist völliges Neuland für mich und über Googel bin ich auch nicht schlau geworden.

Kann mir hier jemand helfen, ein Kleriker, oder mit mir seine Makros teilen?


----------



## The Hosch (14. April 2012)

Moinsen

also ich kann dir nur über eine Art von Makro was erzählen und zwar die über die aktionsleiste

Ein Makro darf nur 100 Zeichen haben und darf kein anderes Makro aufrufen. 

Zu den 100 Zeichen gehört auch der Titel .. wohl aber nicht die beschreibung. 

Mit dem Makro ruft man Aktionsleitsten felder auf. Auf diesen Feldern kannst du frei wählen ob  du nen emote angriff oder trank oder was auch immer es sonst nocht gibt packen.
Dieses symbol wird dann halt für dich geklickt und daher ist diese variante den Makros mit direktem Angriff aufruf zu bevorzugen. Ein weiterer Grund ist die 100 Zeichen Begrenzung da die angriffe / zauber aufrufe meißtens länger sind als der aktionsleistenaufruf.

ich gehe davon aus das du weißt wo die makros sind und das du in der lage bist die aktiv zu machen und die eines in die aktionsleiste ziehst ;D


Beisp.

/Angreifen
/Delay 1
/Aktionsleiste 1 1 1
/Delay 2
/Aktionsleiste 1 1 2
/Delay 5
/Aktionsleiste 3 1 3
/Delay 2


ok nun gehen wir das mal einzeln durch

/Angreifen .... greift das derzeit ausgeählte ziel an. bzw wenn ziel tod dann oeffnet es das sammeln. apropo sammeln kann man damit aber nicht ;D 

/Delay 1 ... wartezeit 1 sekunde ...

Die Delays sind wichtig und der teil an dem man am meißten rumdoktort. zwar gibt es befehle und angriffe ddie instant sind .. aber das game akzeptiert den makro befehl dann leider nicht immer daher wenn ein befehl übersprungen wird Delay erhöhen.

Delays werden in sekunden und zehntel angegeben. In der Regel ist es besser ganze sekunden zu verwenden aber es ist auch möglich mit punkt zb. 1.5 sekunden vergehen zu lassen

/Aktionsleiste 1 1 1 .... die erste zahl gibt die reihe an ... interessiert uns nicht und sollte auf 1 gelassen werden..... die dritte gibt die stelle an.

Daher ergibt 1 1 1 das erste feld auf der untersten leiste an .. oder tastenkürzel 1

3 1 3 ergibt das dritte feld auf der dritten leiste (muss aktiviert werden unter optionen sonst hast du keine dritte leiste ;D) 


Ich habe bei mir auf der ersten leiste die Makros damit ich die auf er tatstuur ansprechen kann und die zauber und andere wichten dinge ab der 2ten leiste

das sieht dann so aus: 


/Aktionsleiste 2 1 1 
/Delay 2.3
/Angreifen
/Delay 2
/Aktionsleiste 2 1 2
/Delay 2 
/Aktionsleiste 2 1 2
/Delay 2 


2 1 1  ist nen fernangriff der 2 sekunden dauert da wollen wir nocht nicht vorher den gegener aufwecken daher kein angriefen vorne weg!!!

nachdem das abgefeuert ist und der mob auf uns zurennt schalten wir auf angriff und laufen ihm entgegen die 2 sekunden dürften genügen um bei ihm zu sein und den ersten schlag gemacht zu haben

2 1 2 nahkampfattacke ... brauchen in der regel 1 sekunde zum ausführen können aber auch mal nen tick länger dauern. 

2 1 2 kettenaufruf ... kann ich auch per anderem feld machen wo dann das ketetnsymbol ist das ich aufrufen will .. gut bei mehren optionen in der kette. Dei 2 Sekunden reichen um die kette auszulösen und noch eine normale attacke durchgehen zu lassen..

und von hieran siond der phantasie keine grenzen gesetzt.  


Und dran denken du kannst auch hiermit kein weiteres makro aufrufen!!!!! Das schnallt das Game.

Viel spass


----------



## DuresBear (7. Mai 2012)

Ich würde keine Makros nutzen und lieber versuchen es so zu schaffen.
Mit meiner 50er Klerikerin war das kein Problem.


----------

